
Transitioning from Video to Physical Game Development: An Education (2014) - wallflower
http://ryancreighton.com/transitioning-from-video-to-physical-game-development-an-education/
======
jacobush
Is it a board game?

~~~
arkem
It's an escape room:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_room](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_room)

~~~
thanatropism
I live in a dense urban area and there's a escape room place on my very
street, a two-minute walk. But we're a couple with no kids and very few
friends, so I don't know if we'd be able to experience the fun in that by
ourselves.

~~~
mattnewton
Try it! I’ve done a few with my SO and we’ve had a great time. Most around
here aren’t going to be very young kid friendly anyways- they require a lot of
complex reasoning and spending time in a small space.

